# Good Sources For Vintage Omegas



## danielbbaker (Aug 7, 2013)

I would like to know any good places for vintage omegas, you know certified serviced etc

Thanks

dan


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

They come up on here from time to time.

Get to 50 posts, and you can take a look (bit don't speedpost, that's not popular! 

And welcome!


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Hi Dan.

e.bay is still your best bet, but be aware that it's a minefield!

Frankly, the 'serviced' ones are often worse than the rough ones - at least the rough ones are honest rather than bodged up or re-dialed ones that gleam. I've had a couple of suspect ones which have looked mint, but arrived with obvious aftermarket parts

My advice would be (if you have the patience, of course) to pick up the cheapest honest version of whichever watch you're thinking of buying, then either get a local watchmaker or a company like STS to overhaul it to your specifications.

That way, you know it's been done properly.


----------



## simonpj145 (Jan 4, 2013)

This is a really interesting topic. I'm trying to reach 50 posts ( but without speed posting lol) but there's a bit of a catch 22 - it's hard to build up knowledge as a newbie, and then also as a newly spending anything other than pocket money on the bay would terrify me!


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Yes, you do need to know what you're doing when on ebay - there is so much rubbish there. You could try Corr Vintage watches (a tad expensive) or Poshtime (Robin always has a load of Omegas there) - just do a search for the websites. Personally, I'd go that route until I'd built up a knowledge base.

Cheers


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

Be careful here. Old Omegas are a moneypit like nothing else. Parts are expensive, so what looks like a bargain will very often be not. It's almost always cheaper in the long run to seek out the best example of a particular watch. Avoid watches from India like the plage!

Black dials are often re-dials. Generally, if a dial looks too new, then it's because it's new. And especially if the rest looks too polished.


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

I meant old Omegas _can_ be a moneypit. Not always of course.


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

Read, watch & ask questions. Knowledge is power & research is the key. The late Chuck Maddox website is a good source of pictures & info http://www.chronomaddox.com/

Since Jack died I've learnt a lot about his collection. The ones I've kept & the ones I've sold.


----------



## danielbbaker (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks to all of you for your help, I am building some knowledge on vintage omegas, I know my stuff on the modern models as I have owned one for nearly 7 years but that is a different kettle of fish.

I will let you know how I get on


----------



## danielbbaker (Aug 7, 2013)

Took the plunge, see my other thread http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=86413&hl=&fromsearch=1


----------



## maverick343432 (Aug 8, 2013)

Parkers normally have some decent old Omegas, their stock changes daily tho..


----------

